# The art of pacing and rest



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This is a fantastic article about how to pace yourself to use your limited energy to its best advantage. Great reading! Enjoy!http://www.prohealth.com/ME-CFS/library/sh...mp;B1=EM040809CThis is a brief excerpt from the article:


> The Ten Commandments for Reducing Stress1. Thou shalt not be perfect or try to be.2. Thou shalt not try to be all things to all people.3. Thou shalt leave things undone that ought to be done.4. Thou shalt not spread thyself too thin.5. Thou shalt learn to say "NO."6. Thou shalt schedule time for thyself, and for thy supporting network.7. Thou shalt switch off and do nothing regularly.8. Thou shalt be boring, untidy, inelegant and unattractive at times.9. Thou shalt not even feel guilty.10. Thou shalt not be thine own worst enemy, but thine own best friend.


----------

